
Diversity bonus - glutee
https://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/tech-careers/when-diversity-deliversand-when-it-doesnt
======
brad0
Two things:

\--

When most people talk diversity these days they're talking about skin colour
or gender or some other arbitrary division. I'm really happy with how the
author handles this - he emphasises that he's talking about experiential
diversity.

\--

I feel that the article doesn't emphasise enough the requirement for an open
environment.

Diversity of viewpoints and opinions is required to create the best outcome.
It's pointless to have differing views if you can't express them though.

This is what's needed:

\- A team of diverse opinions

\- Each member must feel open to express those opinions

\- The team should constructively evaluate that outside opinion. This means
confronting your own biases, conflicting opinions etc.

As a result all members should grow and the team can achieve a better result.

~~~
carlmr
Couldn't agree with you more. My team is mixed race, mixed nationality,
everything mixed. But experiential diversity is mostly from what and where
people studied. There are some very diverse white people on the team, because
they have different educational background.

------
gersh
So, if you are hiring for diversity, does that mean you should hire whoever
solves the interview problem in the most unique way?

~~~
BoiledCabbage
Absolutely! If you have 10 people on your team that all solve a problem one
way, and you interview a candidate that solves it a completely different way,
that's an enormous asset in future problem solving.

Diversity of experiences makes for better solutions. Leslie Lamport said the
only reason he came up with such a novel way of modeling distributed systems
was because he was the only person looking at the problem with a background in
mathematical physics.

Once he viewed it through the lens of general relatively, spacetime and
causality it was trivial - and he admits this. An ACM hall of fame paper.
"Time, Clocks and the Ordering of Events in a Distributed System." And was the
birth of modern distributed systems understanding.

1\. [http://lamport.azurewebsites.net/pubs/pubs.html#time-
clocks](http://lamport.azurewebsites.net/pubs/pubs.html#time-clocks)

